# The subtle skills of Joe Lewis on YouTube



## hugojkd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

Check out the kinetic poetry of Joe Lewis.  No wonder so many consider him the greatest heavyweight of all time:






It's hard to appreciate how great the old timers were because of bad film footage, but it's unbelievable who skillful these guys were.

I may not be an expert on anything, but damn it I'll find some way to contribute, even if it's just posting clips like this from YouTube.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 30, 2009)

hugojkd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Check out the kinetic poetry of Joe Lewis.  No wonder so many consider him the greatest heavyweight of all time:
> 
> ...



Nice, but I thought you meant Joe Lewis.

Wikipedia: Joe Lewis


----------



## hugojkd (Dec 1, 2009)

That Joe Lewis was badass, but THE Joe Lewis was a fistic god.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 1, 2009)

You meant Joe Louis, not Joe Lewis.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> You meant Joe Louis, not Joe Lewis.


 

I believe you are right.


----------



## hugojkd (Dec 2, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I believe you are right.



Yep me too, LOL.

Sorry about that...


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice! I enjoyed the clip, thanks for posting


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 6, 2009)

My personal favorite is Rocky Marciano and his underrated defense clip.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 6, 2009)

lewis was the best counter-puncher the heavyweight division has ever seen, IMO.  

marciano is probably my favorite boxer of all time.  watch how he rotates his entire body into his punches.  it's kind of like watching a rattlesnake uncoil during a strike.  his defense was better than he gets credit for, but he got a reputation for having an iron chin for a reason.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqM_X01BnfA&feature=related

jf


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 9, 2009)

Joe Lewis the Kickboxer:




  Some karate matches, kickboxing, etc.  
Exhibition vs Wallace (old man fight) part 1 of 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-bj...A048BB26&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18


Thoughts on MA, fighting, etc:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p0-eSp1dU4&feature=related


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

I like Louis and Sugar Ray Robinson - I think they paved the way for fighters like Mayweather and Roy Jones junior - silky skills!


----------

